# Moving ='(



## tamnjo (Aug 21, 2008)

I am moving from Victoria, British Columbia to Athens, Georgia. As some of you may know I posted earlier on how to bring pets with me. But as it turns out I am not able to bring them, I am really heart broken.Iwill be moving back in a couple years so I was wondering if someone on this forum has a place in their homes and hearts for two lovely holland lops. Tamme just turned three and Josee will be two in early October. They are very cuddly and love loads of attention. I will be able to provide two water bottles, a large bag of hay and some litter boxes. I also have a lot of NIC cubes and zip ties. If anyone is able to take them for a year or two, I would greatly appreciate it. I need to find homes asap, as we are moving into a basement suite on August 29th, butI don't move to Georgia until mid November. 

Thanks somuch :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Aug 21, 2008)

Awwh Thats so sad :tears2:


----------



## Spring (Aug 21, 2008)

Is there any way you can bring them with you?A lot ofmembers have flown bunnies long distances with few problems.

Are they spayed? Bonded at all?


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 22, 2008)

Does your new living place have a pet # limit is that why you cannot bring them? I'm so sorry!


----------



## Haley (Aug 22, 2008)

I would definitely try to take them with you if its at all possible. Im sure they will have a much better home with you, even if it does mean the hassle of flying them such a long distance.


----------



## tamnjo (Aug 22, 2008)

I have tried really hard to pursuade my parents but they are not budging. I do agree that they will have the best home with me but I am not allowed to bring them. When I gave them a home I did not know that I would be moving in the future. It's my dads job and there is no other solution. 

Tamme and Josee are bonded, they have been together since Josee's birth.:brownbunny


----------

